# Eragon (2006)



## The Master™ (Aug 6, 2005)

From Christopher Paolini's book of the same name:

http://www.thezreview.co.uk/comingsoon/e/eragon.htm


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 6, 2005)

doesn't seem to have much info? i'm not crazy about the book, maybe it translates better into film?


----------



## Animaiden (Aug 7, 2005)

Link to more info


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 7, 2005)

I could never get into the book. Interesting to see how this comes out. Good looking cast so far, though...


----------



## genisis2 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Eragon The Movie*

Never read the book but just saw the trailer for it. Doesnt look bad but I think Ill wait and see it when it comes out on dvd. Unless it get rave reviews. Here is the link for those interested.
http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/eragon/


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Nice trailer, but already they've added stuff that wasn't in the original story.  And I'm not liking the kid playing Eragon - he's a bit wooden.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Pinocchio?  Do you like stories with dragons in them mate?  Read http://www.temeraire.org/ if you haven't already.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Seen the trailer - got to admit, looks very...teen market. A British film, though?


----------



## Memnoch (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

To be fair we'll all end up watching it reaction will be interesting.

I hope it lives up to classics such as Dungeons and Dragons (Jimmy Olsen as the lead Genius!!)


----------



## williamjm (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



			
				Memnoch said:
			
		

> I hope it lives up to classics such as Dungeons and Dragons



Unfortunately the presence of Jeremy Irons in the Eragon cast does remind me of the Dungeons and Dragons movie, which is never a good thing.


----------



## ScottSF (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I hope that hollywood won't continue see fantasy as only interpretations of children's books.  Harry Potter and Narnia are nice but throw us adults some bones every once in a while.  LOTR showed that it can work.

I'm prejudging I think.  Maybe Its just my frustration with hearing other people make those associations.  I'll give it a viewing when it gets to the $1 Wednesday section of the vid. store.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I'm going to see it at some point, but I'm not sure if it will be at the top of my list.  After seeing the trailer I don't like their interpretation of the book.


----------



## infinite (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I'm really looking forward to it. eragonmovie. com has a different trailer and lots more info which looks really good. Not sure about the poster though, looks a bit cheesy!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Ugh...mountain boy...sorry I'm outrageously jealous of Christopher Paolini...published at such a young age! And now I can't out-do him because I'm older than he was when he was published...ack! 
I'm in two minds about the books...you can tell that they are written by a younger person, especially the beginning of Eragon...but they are very imaginative and have some good ideas...although Eldest got a bit annoying at times, I wasn't interested in Eragon's cousin's story (lol) and the revelation at the end was a bit...contrived...
But as I say, I'm just jealous! 
I will of course see the movie...just like I continue to see the HP films even thoughI hate them (the films I mean, although the books don't interest me like they used to either).


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Yeah, the characters do look quite wooden...and eh?! Saphira breathing fire all the time?! She does that once in the book!
Well, I'll be writing a letter of complaint!


----------



## BookStop (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

What's going on with Saphira's wings? Aren't they supposed to be webbed?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Yeah, they look rather....feathery...
Ah well, we'll just have to aacept the bad with the good...if there IS any good


----------



## Saltheart (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Neh, it will Lord of the Narnia all over again: Hollywood sucks at leaving the substance of books. Besides, Eragon is just a combination of Lord of the Rings and various Japanese RPGs: it IS marketed to teens. Although I am a teen, I don't like the crud Hollywood generally tosses for us, so I won't be seeing it.


----------



## infinite (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



williamjm said:


> Unfortunately the presence of Jeremy Irons in the Eragon cast does remind me of the Dungeons and Dragons movie, which is never a good thing.


 

Well yes I guess so but he's a great actor so he may be good. And even if he isn't there's always Malkovich which is to my liking. I think he looks good in the trailer...... even though his character is not even really in the book.

Spleers - I like his voice. Sounds pretty good to me even if it is a slightly wooden.


----------



## Scriven (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Didn't like the book at all, and the film looks pretty poor. I was hoping it'd be better than the book, but it doesn't seem that way. It doesn't even seem to stay true to the original story - Saphira with feathers? And what's the point of having elves if they don't have pointy ears? =/


----------



## Coolhand (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Well, that looks generic.


----------



## infinite (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I know what you mean about the ears and the feathers. There does seem to be some diviation from the way they are susposed to look which is a shame. still think they look good - if not quite correct.


----------



## infinite (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

http://www.foxfilm.at/trailer/eragontrailerJ.wmv

Ok I saw another trailer for this - It looks like it may be the finished version of the trailer and its the best I reckon although the Jeremy Irons voice over is a little naff


----------



## The Upright Man (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

if i wanted to see a film where the mythical creature was tame but dangerous and had wings i would watch HP3 again, they have ruined Saphira, ruined Eragon and the fact S spouts fire straight away instead of the steady build up of growth and ability, well i cnat say it as it will be replaced by ******* Stars by the mangaement.


----------



## The Upright Man (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

and another thing, why does durga look like Smeagol on speed


----------



## infinite (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I'm liking Durga - he looks the most evil.

Rise Smeagol!! Rise!!!


----------



## infinite (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



The Upright Man said:


> if i wanted to see a film where the mythical creature was tame but dangerous and had wings i would watch HP3 again, they have ruined Saphira, ruined Eragon and the fact S spouts fire straight away instead of the steady build up of growth and ability, well i cnat say it as it will be replaced by ******* Stars by the mangaement.


 

Have you seen the Japanese trailer? æ˜*ç”»ã€Œã‚¨ãƒ©ã‚´ãƒ³ éºå¿—ã‚’ç¶™ãè€…ã€å…¬å¼ã‚µã‚¤ãƒˆ
It shows Saphira being born and certainly indicates that there will be a steady build up of her growing with Eragon. Thats what it looks like anyway.

As for Durza -  Hell yeah!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Yeah, he looks quite cool.
But Saphira's blasting out fire all over the place (she does it at least twice in the trailers I've seen) and she only does it ONCE in the book, and that's a momentous occasion, because she does it when Eragon's in grave danger. That's what makes it so special! 
Wow, I'm defending the book! Who'd've thunk? But I hate when films mess things up like that. I don't mind the little details, but the fact that Saphira doesn't breathe fire until the very end is clearly stated!
But then...fire is so visually exciting I suppose. Ack.


----------



## Traveller (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I have to admit to liking the book and will read Eldest too cannot help but wonder thoughif Eragon doesnt do too well will they make the whole Triology into films or just call it a passing phase.

I agree with what has been said about Saphira she does breathe fire too soon and not for any reason than other to make the trailer and the film look good which will indeed spoil the whole effect of why she does it in the first place.
As for Eragon hes far too much of a show and boastful off whereas in the book he wasnt all that much but he did come into himself for want of a better phrase.

Like LOTR im dreading to see what they have changed or added just for the sake of doing so but I do relent in the fact they cannot put everything into a film it would just be too fussy and not many people would be able to follow it.

And oh yeah why Jeremy Irons were all the other actors doing something else that we just had to have him in the cast


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Baby Saphira's cute, at least.
But...was that Angela the healer I saw in the Japanese trailer? She's older than that in the book (oh, all right, in my imagination!) And more...witchy and cool...It was only a glimpse, I suppose...hopefully she'll be better when more is seen of her. Hopefully. Angela's cool, leaping into the thick of the battle with her double ended sword! (I'm quite sure she does that, anyway...it's been a while since I read Eragon!) Ooh...and the Werecat. I wonder if he'll be in it?


----------



## Traveller (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

You know I was just reading your post about Angela and thought oh I wonder if the werecat will be in it too.

Angela is too young I never imagined her like that especially being played by Joss Stone and baby Saphira is cute


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

WHAT?! Oh my god!
*Flees to Google*
Oh my god, she is! JOSS STONE?!
Oh that's it...that's just ended the last tiny shread of hope I had for the film! Joss Stone?!


----------



## the_faery_queen (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

i saw a poster for it. clothes look good. the actor, who im told is a teen playing a teen, looks REALLY old. i think if it wasn't based on this book, i might see it, just cos i like fantasy films. but out of princple i won't.
and im not that fussed


----------



## The Upright Man (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

im gob-smacked.  why the hell use Joss Stone, if you go by her music career her acting will be just as bad.

which one is jeremy irons, is it Brom??


----------



## steve12553 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

500 page book, two to three hour movie, definitely some liberties with the script. Copyright date of 2003, definitely not a classic status. A second movie will be based on the performance of the first(at the box office). Bought the book a while back and will try to read it before the movie premiers.


----------



## The Upright Man (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

thanks for that! lol


----------



## The Upright Man (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

so is brom irons????

another question why is Brom beardless, white-hairless and uncrouched back thingie in the film??

and i agree that Eragon looks like a prat in this film. lol


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

"They will follow wherever you want them to follow." Argh that line just makes me cringe. And why can't anyone act in these damn trailers?!


----------



## the_faery_queen (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

that's an actual line from the trailer/book? that's a VERy bad line. it doesn't even make much sense. i think it's saying, if you want them to follow, they will. whcih is a better sentence


----------



## The Upright Man (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Apple - Trailers - Eragon

my god the amount of stuff theve changed.

Arya helps E and S bury Brom.  WTF

Durza rides a summit or other flying thing and attacks Saph, where did that come from.

and her egg is the size of a melon. A MELON god damn u


----------



## the_faery_queen (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

i guess they thought it would be more drammatic on screen? i dunno,im more annoyed with how many good actors they've stolen for this thing. john malcovich, jeremy irons, and i think i saw robert carlise in a poster too! *cry*


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Oh my GOD how did I miss that?! Robert Carlyle as Durza!! Yay, finally a good thing to happen in this film! I love that dude. Although strange bit of casting (*Joss Stone at front of mind as she says this!*), but then he's a _very_ versatile actor.


----------



## Coolhand (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I'll be VERY interested to know if John Malkovic and Robert Carlyle wanted to do the movie because of the book, or the script, or something else.
Very interested indeed...
I'll overlook Jeremy Irons as he was in that eye-poppingly bad D&D movie so he's...been here before?
Yes. That's a nice way to say it.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Hah, nicely done. I can't believe I didn't spot Robert before, I love the guy! Mind you, I wouldn't have expected him to turn up in a film like this. Hopefully he'll pull up the quality of acting in the film, from all the trailers I've seen, it seems quite poor at the moment, especially Ayra and Eragon. Joy. Still...maybe it'll be all right when I finally see it at the cinema *Raises eyebrow* Perhaps. 

On other note...my 400th post! Woot!


----------



## The Upright Man (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

well done on reaching 400, 413 and 414


----------



## The Upright Man (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

4 2 go for me


----------



## steve12553 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I've only read about a quarter of the book so I don't have a feel for many of the characters yet but what I've read so far is interesting. I also will point out that this will be my post number 666. Unfortunately I have not been able to spot a post about the anti-Christ.


----------



## infinite (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Avril Lavigne is doing the theme tune. Joss Stone should probably have done it. then she wouldn't have been in the movie LOL. 


I wonder how she got the part?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Oh dear God, every new piece of information just makes me cringe even more! I'm going to be turning inside out soon if it doesn't stop! Arvil, doing the theme tune? Ack! And Joss Stone as Angela *Shakes head* She was possibly my favourite character from the book and now she's ruined, ruined I tells ya!


----------



## The Upright Man (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

avril is doing the theme song

why cant it be a Score and not a has-been lookin for a comeback


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Not sure if I want to see this movie.

Jeremy Irons and Dragons just gives me unpleasent memories (D&D-Whhhhhy????)

Havn't read the book so Bleh!!


----------



## The Upright Man (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

D&D wasnt tha bad, ive seen worse.

i jus found it is bloody well difficult to bring something much loved to the silver screen and not disappoint people


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

inever know why actors do the things they do. i mean, there have been some great actors in some truly awful films, with scripts that make you cringe (for me, rob roy, what WAS tim roth doing there *cry*) but i guess maybe it comes down to opinion in the end. maybe they didn't think it was that bad. or maybe they don't read fantasy that often so have nothing to compare it to? or maybe they thought it would be their lord of the rings and make them rich and famous?

who knows, but i've lost respect for roberty carlsyle and john malcovich now (yes, im sure i've spelt their names wrong.  )


----------



## infinite (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



The Upright Man said:


> avril is doing the theme song
> 
> why cant it be a Score and not a has-been lookin for a comeback




Thats just the theme tune - I mean its not that bad.....

The score was done by Patrick Doyle who also did  Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire. Its the best music of alll the harry potter movies IMO. I'm not sure but I think some of the music is in one of the trailers and sounds pretty sweet to me


----------



## The Upright Man (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

oh thank god, i thought it was gonna be all modern crap instead of good ole scores


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

This is just an observation -

I have read both Eragon and Eldest, enjoyed them immensely.

It seems rather strange to me that LOTR and Narnia which were written so long ago were only made into movies a few years ago, while Harry Potter and Eragon published recently have already made it to the movies.

Is it just because of the new technology in the making of movies perhaps that can almost re-create the characters?


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

i personally think, in my cynical way, that they're being made now because of the harry potter phenmonia. that is, the books took off, so they made some films. then they deicded to make films of other books that were popular.

i think it's about cash, not being able to recreate characters, because they've had fantasy films for a long time. they made them in the 80s, with dragons and things. they were cheesy but it could be done. i think this is more for the money


----------



## The Upright Man (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

i dont think its HP's fault i think its all the comics-to-movie craze's fault mys;ef. but enuff of this

who plays Orik, even if he's in this film


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

im not saying it's potters fault. just that perhaps that was what triggered it all off *shrug*


----------



## Telperaca (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

_Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!_
It looks like an awesome movie!


----------



## The Upright Man (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

ok it does but i hate it when the change it all 2 make sense to dumb americans

n.b.

note all americans r dumb, only a few ie Bush junior and senior


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Oh dear...oh dear oh dear...Eragon the Movie has just been ripped to pieces by Johnathan Ross on his film review programme. He says it's more like a parody, at best a third rate Lord of the Rings, the characters are 2 dimensional and...well, every other bad comment you could think of! I almost feel sorry for the film...almost. I knew they'd tear the book apart...although it isn't exactly great in the first place.

Oh...and Saphira's voiced by Rachael Weiez...yet another good actor who is wasted in this film!


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

as i said, i think the actors did it because they think it will be their lord of the rings. or something

i always did like jonathon ross  i was hoping to catch a review of it, but i guess i can watch it when repeated. although i do find it hard to sit still when clips of it are shown (urge to throw stuff becomes overwhelming) i would like to hear what he said.

my mum suggested we go and see it, as we can't find pans labrinth anywhere, but when i told her it was written by that kid who got into print cos of his age, she understood why i didn't want to see it. i've ranted to her about this whole thing so much she actually remembers what i've said!  (my mum tends to just ignore me when i rant, so this rant must have been a lot to have sunk in)


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

i found the ross review online. it's nothing compared to the empire  review. i almost feel a bit sorry for the kid now! but i imagine it will still make a lot of cash, teh fans will see it. *shrug*


----------



## nightsavior (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I don't think any fantasy films are comparing with the Lotr film trilogy for awhile. I'd see this for the same reason I saw Doom and the Dungeons and Dragons movie. I'm not expecting anything to be stellar or well scripted. I'm not expecting to leave with my life changed or tears in my eyes. I'm just in it for the cheap entertainment and temporary distraction from mundane life. lol.


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



steve12553 said:


> 500 page book, two to three hour movie, definitely some liberties with the script.


It's worse, a 500 page book in quite a bit UNDER two hours...

Also, my review (having watched the movie yesterday) is in the other "eragon the movie" thread, here.


----------



## Sibeling (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Well, I liked the film. But I haven't read the book, so I don't know what they have changed and how they have spoilt the source material, and I love Robert Carlyle, so any film with him is good!


----------



## The Upright Man (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

my god i saw it last night and all i was doing was sayig, that bits wrong, and that.

they left half the bbok out, solembaum (???), orik and the twins.


----------



## Dave (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Just saw this. I haven't read the book so nothing for the film to spoil for me. Also, I probably wouldn't have gone, but my son was very keen to see this. He enjoyed it, and I was pleasantly surprised. It was much shorter than I expected, I think it was only about 90 minutes, so obviously you need to remove large chunks of the book to achieve that. Jeremy Irons was okay in this, I never realised there was an issue with him. I have never seen 'Dungeons and Dragons' though. I guess everything from now on will be compared to LOTR and obviously this can't measure up to that. Quite a number of British Actors, Alum Armstrong as the Uncle.

As for the story, well it was a little unoriginal. A quest story in which a boy journeys to meet his destiny. Evil Empire ruled by a King who was a Dragon Rider himself and his evil henchman, both who use dark magic and military might to control the population. Farm boy living with his uncle. Uncle is murdered by soldiers looking for him. Taken under the wing of a former Dragon rider for training in the arts. Falls for Princess. Stop me when it reminds you of anything?

My son and I are sure he will turn out to be the son of the King, after all it was his egg that was stolen. "Eragon, I am your father!"


----------



## The Upright Man (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

nah, hes murtagh's bro and morzans's son


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



Dave said:


> My son and I are sure he will turn out to be the son of the King, after all it was his egg that was stolen. "Eragon, I am your father!"



Does this mean we need to have some prequels written and people need to start losing their hands?


----------



## Dave (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



PTeppic said:


> Does this mean we need to have some prequels written and people need to start losing their hands?


LOL


The Upright Man said:


> nah, hes murtagh's bro and morzans's son


I see, that explains the reason for Murtagh and all that backstory on Morzan. Brom would never have helped him had he known that. 

I would certainly watch a sequel.


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



Dave said:


> LOL
> I see, that explains the reason for Murtagh and all that backstory on Morzan.



Was I guzzling concession stand nibbles at that point - or was he the other last dragon rider that switched sides?


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



PTeppic said:


> was he the other last dragon rider that switched sides?


Yes he was Morzan. And I wondered why this guy, Murtagh, just appeared out of nowhere and started saving their lives! I guess the book has more time for explanations!


----------



## Kitera (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I’m planning to read the book then watch the film. So I’ll be able to compare the two. The book is nearly always better that the film.

Take for example, Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire was kind of tedious; my cousin nearly fell asleep watching it! Honest! But the book, ‘Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire,’ in my opinion was one of the best HP books. 

Kitera


----------



## nettle (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I saw trailer and it did not seem good but 
went to see the film (i hve just returned from a cinema) only because of the book (which is briliant) and i am a bit disappointed. I was imagining characters a bit differently. And they have changed the order of the story A BIT. And cut some interesting parts of the book.


----------



## The Upright Man (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

the guy who played Garrow was as i imagined but ole Malky as Galb is not what i pictured, if ne of u hav seen Robin Hood on bbc recently i thought galb would look like the Sheriff of nottingham myslef and i thought the razac would look like the narzghull as well.

one question were people gettin out the carpentry sets in the cinema to make better actors bcoz the ones they had were all wooden acting, i could created better acting


----------



## Maneater (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Where are Sollombum and the twins???

Sollumbums prophecy is obviously going to be important later and the twins have a lot to do with the plot in the the second book.

Please god dont make a sequel.


----------



## The Upright Man (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

i agree maneater


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Saw the film yesterday.

Worst Film of 2007.

Hated it.

Dull characters, bad acting, terrible dialogue and far too many riding across fields and mountians scenes.

avoid.


----------



## The Upright Man (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

2006 you mean


----------



## Sibeling (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I have just read the book, and the film was nothing like it. But I liked the film anyway.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



The Upright Man said:


> 2006 you mean


 
Only saw it yesterday.

So maybe I should have said Worst film I have seen in 2007.


----------



## Dave (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



Lucien21 said:


> Worst Film of 2007.


But there are still 360 days to go yet!

And as for 2006, surely there were worse things:
http://www.themovieblog.com/archives/2006/12/the_movie_blogs_10_worst_films_of_2006.htm
Worst of 2006 | Features | Guardian Unlimited Film
Worst Movies of 2006 - Really Bad Films Released in 2006

I know Eragon does appear in one of those lists, but there are other films there that I wouldn't consider watching even on TV, even when extremely bored.


----------



## Mulgrave (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Just started reading the book, and it reminds me of other books I have read... Just the title has a certain dèja vu to it. I wonder what Christopher read in his even younger years.. Haven`t seen the movie either, hearing what most people think I`m not so sure if I want to,

Then again it is entertainment..


----------



## carrie221 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I have not read the book yet but I thought that the movie was cute


----------



## The Upright Man (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

well carrie tou're the only one who does.  twas a load of crepe


----------



## chocoholic (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I haven't read the book as of yet but i have watched the movie and thought it was really good with the acception of one or two bad actors.


----------



## Kanazaka (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I thought that this film was slightly above average.  The dialogue and plot rather sucked because they were so cliche, but I liked most of the acting and much of the special effects.  But I agree with Lucien21, in that the riding-across-fields-and-mountains scenes were overdone (if you know you're not Lord of the Rings, don't try to emulate it, okay  ?).  On the plus side, I saw this with Asmiley, so at least I didn't have to suffer alone  .  I'm not sure whether or not she hated it, but she did say that she thought it was extremely different from the book.  I haven't read the book yet, so I couldn't make that comparison.


----------



## edott (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

i found it disappointing. the book is so much better.


----------



## chocoholic (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



Kanazaka said:


> But I agree with Lucien21, in that the riding-across-fields-and-mountains scenes were overdone (if you know you're not Lord of the Rings, don't try to emulate it, okay  ?).


 

I don't think that scene was overdone, i thought they had it just right. Plus i liked lord of the rings very much.


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

tried reading the book, but couldn't finish it, it was quite boring; and the movie is nothing special, it's more kids film.
but the dragon was adorable. i want one


----------



## The Upright Man (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

the book aint great but compared to the film adaption, it was like a trademark fantasy novel straight from tolkien's mind.

i love the book, but i have o admit it is for children and thta it is hell of a lot similar to other things i like star wars/lotrs especially, but the film adadtion didnt give it justice.  if these gus did lotr instead of jackson, it woulda been booed off the stage even in siberia or iran.

i hope they ditch they guys who made this and get jackson in for the sequel. plzzz god


----------



## Sibeling (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

It wasn't so very bad, one just shouldn't expect too much of it - it's just entertainement.


----------



## chocoholic (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



Sibeling said:


> It wasn't so very bad, one just shouldn't expect too much of it - it's just entertainement.


 
I agree Sibeling, it is just entertainment.


----------



## The Upright Man (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

barely entertainment


----------



## barrier (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I was just very dissapointed that it used so many LOTR like camera compositions and ideas.  Especially when the film makers said that they wanted to be original and not copy LOTR.


----------



## chocoholic (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Can anyone tell me what LOTR stands for?
If someone tells me this then i can understand what you are going on about.


----------



## The Upright Man (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Lord of The Rings

and you call yourself a sff fan


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Hey, come on now, not everyone uses abbreviations all the time. Don't snap at people if they don't know something.


----------



## chocoholic (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



HoopyFrood said:


> Hey, come on now, not everyone uses abbreviations all the time. Don't snap at people if they don't know something.


 
Thank you HoopyFrood. I'm sorry Upright Man if i don't know, i've not long joined this site thank you very much.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

No probs...we like to keep things civil around here


----------



## Kitera (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I just watched it today and during the whole length of the movie my thoughts were, “they ruined it!”

Well, I mean if I hadn’t read the books then it would be rather enjoyable, but there were so many scenes out of place, so many things that should have happened that did not. Yes, I know I’m ranting like a maniac, but I never expected it to change that much! I knew that in movies scenes would be cut out and etc, but this…..was…too much; too much had been changed and cut out.

And it was not Eragon who shot the shade in the forehead, it was Murtagh! And wasn’t Brom supposed to die before Eragon went to find Arya? Didn’t Eragon got captured and have to be rescued? And where were the Twins? Wasn’t Murtagh taken into captive at the end of the book? And there wasn’t one mention of Katrina as well! I wonder if they are going to film Eldest. *Takes a breath*

Oh wells, it was a disappointment compared to the book, but some of the scenes were good.


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I thought the movie was OK.  No movie can capture a book totally.  I was not enthralled with the book and the movie lived up to expectations.  Adequate acting and effects, kind of close to the book's storyline, not boring.  I didn't leave the theater feeling that I had wasted my money.  The elves need something to tell the audience that they are elves though (unless you know the story or pay very close attention you could become confused).
All in all an, OK movie.  I will probably see the next one when it comes out.
Enjoy!


----------



## Fourth Hunter (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

It really angers me when movies stray from the books so much that all that they keep are the names.  At least they managed to keep the characters similar to the way they were in the book.  However, I grow irate whenever a movie studio ruins a perfectly good oppurtunity to make a decent movie adaptation of something and ruins it to make a quick buck.


----------



## Sibeling (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



Happy Joe said:


> The elves need something to tell the audience that they are elves though (unless you know the story or pay very close attention you could become confused).


 
After watching the film I read a newspaper review about it, and the reporter was complaining about forced political corectness in the movie, because the elves were black. But they were not elves, they were the Warden! So much for intelligent journalists who pay attention to movies they review


----------



## Illiad (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Hi, New here.
I saw Eragon and ,alot like The Starship Troopers movie, it skipped important parts, and just rushed through the entire story.

2 Stars out of 5


----------



## The Upright Man (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

2. bah i give it at most 1.5. twas dire frm strt to finish.  as i sed above (i think) i was constantly muttering what things they changed throughout


----------



## Pyan (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

Best thing about it was its length. (104 minutes running time) 
Still about 90 minutes too long, though.


----------



## The Upright Man (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

yep kool avatar beats ur older 1


----------



## Pyan (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

avatar = mood!


----------



## philoSCIFI (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

In hindsight I thought the movie was kind of weak, and I'm not even comparing it to the book. :/


----------



## *Melody* (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

If you haven't seen the movie yet, you must. It's a great movie, at least most of it. I haven't read the book either, but the movie was great anyway. I can't wait till nr 2 comes out.


----------



## The_Warrior (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*



*Melody* said:


> If you haven't seen the movie yet, you must. It's a great movie, at least most of it. I haven't read the book either, but the movie was great anyway. I can't wait till nr 2 comes out.


----------



## Kitera (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

If the movie was great, wait till you read the book! *winks*


----------



## Fourth Hunter (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I suppose that for people who haven't read the books the movie would have seemed like your average fantasy novel made into a movie.  Not great, but a solid film nonetheless.  However, having read the books I must say that this movie was a huge disappointment for me.  They completely changed the plot and threw the characters to the winds.  It seemed like they wanted to make a quick buck rather than a good movie.


----------



## To be Determined (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

The book I thought was incredible, but I couldn't think of a lamer moment in movie history when Saphira mysteriously flew out of Eragon's hands, and POOF!! What was once a baby dragon is now a full fledged adult killing machine that mastered the english language. Boy at least that didn't feel like they were _rushing _things. Plus there was a severe lack of dialogue that wasn't cliche and incredibley weak. I just feel that they could have done a lot better, and without much effort at that.


----------



## The Upright Man (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

they got rid of rohans (??) beatch, the mage woman thing(aint read the book 4 awhile) and solembaum (???). the were cat plays THE keystone to eragons destiny. also katrina (is it tha?) is the vocal point of book 2 and 3 (as is speculation, of course)


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Eragon The Movie*

I never read the book, but just saw the movie.  Sadly, I wasn't too impressed.  It felt like I watched the entire Lord of the Rings Triology in 103 minutes.  Someday I'll read the book, but I fear I'll have the movie as a bitter aftertaste for quite a while.


----------

